# Mk3 TT Show Car @ EvenTT14 !



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So, I teased last week that we've had to arrange a large marquee for evenTT14 at Beamish this July...

*Well I'll now reveal as a member exclusive here first that we have managed to secure a Mk3 show car to be on display!*

We've got to add a proviso from Audi UK that it's subject to any last minute changes with their schedule, but basically this will be one of the first large scale showings in the UK for our members to enjoy. I believe the car, or possibly two cars will be part of the Audi UK stand at Goodwood the week or two before evenTT14, but our private showing will still be weeks if not morel like months before any UK dealers will be receiving any demo cars.

The car will are getting will be silver in colour and will be placed inside this large marquee with flooring and lighting to make sure our members get to see it in all it's glory. The only thing we can't do it let members sit in the car I'm afraid, but we can certainly have doors, boot, bonnet open for you to inspect all areas.

So, if you are interested in the Mk3, or know someone who is, EvenTT14 at Beamish, Sunday 13th July is where you need to be


----------

